# Thank god for kodachrome



## Rick50

I drove out to Bryce Canyon Utah before sunrise and managed to hit 4 deer. 3 got knocked to the ground and all jumped up and ran off. I continued on and got some photos. Boy am I glad I did. This has been in a storage box since. This was almost 30 years ago.


----------



## Warhorse

Nice picture.

I was much more "into" photography in my Kodachrome years (40 years ago).


----------



## Rick50

Warhorse said:


> Nice picture.
> 
> I was much more "into" photography in my Kodachrome years (40 years ago).


My opinion was that it was the best film available. It sure worked for me.


----------



## webestang64

Rick50 said:


> My opinion was that it was the best film available. It sure worked for me.




Yes it was.....!


----------



## Gary A.

For me it was Tri-X.


----------



## Piccell

I hope your driving has improved.


----------



## ashleykaryl

I loved Kodachrome 25, but was never quite so enthusiastic about Kodachrome 64. If you want to see Kodachrome at it's best check this out. 4×5 Kodachromes


----------



## 480sparky

K25 still rules.  Too bad the King is dead.


----------



## Ysarex

Joe


----------



## Derrel

I loved Kodachrome 64, and Kodachrome 64 Professional. I never liked the slow speed of Kodachrome 25--too much wind blurring on stuff with that slow of a speed.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## pendennis

I really liked the color balance of K25; I always thought K64 was shifted a bit red.

Tri-X was always good; a bit grainy, but it could be pushed nicely to ISO 1200.  However my favorite B&W was Panatomic X @ ISO 32.  Just stunning and extremely fine-grained.


----------



## Derrel

Yeah!!!! A film so,so legendary, it had its own SONG written about it! I remember loving that song. i never felt so rich as when I would buy a "brick" of Kodachrome 64 Professional (20 whole rolls of 36 shots each! Woo-hoo!). My favorite trip with Kodachrome was to the 1986 incarnation of the Walla Walla Stampede, a big hot air balloon festival held every year in eastern Washington's gorgeous Palouse region, with rolling hills planted in gorgeous, green wheat!


----------



## 480sparky

Does Paul still pay a royalty to Kodak?


----------



## ashleykaryl

Derrel said:


> I loved Kodachrome 64, and Kodachrome 64 Professional. I never liked the slow speed of Kodachrome 25--too much wind blurring on stuff with that slow of a speed.



I'll grant you the slow speed of K25 could be a challenge at times. It's been so long ago now but I recall that K64 always seemed too contrasty and the colour rendering of K25 seemed more natural. For work I always had to deliver images  fairly quickly, so it had to be E6.


----------



## smarty62

My K25 journey was a 14 days safari to Kenya  (Amboseli, Tsavo e and w) in August 1981

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## compur

Kodak is now offering Kodachrome !

... the magazine, that is, not the film.

See:
Kodachrome Magazine, 2017 Issue 1 | Kodak Store
_
"Introducing our brand new journal for anyone who loves art, film and analog culture."_


----------



## The Barbarian

Remember  H&W Control?   It had amazingly fine grain at ASA 25, but was finicky and hard to develop.


----------



## nugentch

I liked Kodachrome so much I made a pilgrimage to this place!


----------



## bribrius

I have a slide, but i cant blow it up or do anything with it. It is of a train like 20 years ago,,,

Actually what year we in?  Okay more than 20 years ago.,


----------



## terri

nugentch said:


> I liked Kodachrome so much I made a pilgrimage to this place!


I've been there, myself.   Quite in the middle of nowhere.    Lovely!


----------



## gryffinwings

ashleykaryl said:


> I loved Kodachrome 25, but was never quite so enthusiastic about Kodachrome 64. If you want to see Kodachrome at it's best check this out. 4×5 Kodachromes



I know this is a late reply for this post, but the photos in the link are amazing, I can hardly believe that these were from the World War II era from the early 1940s. I'm shocked.


----------



## Derrel

gryffinwings said:


> ashleykaryl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Kodachrome 25, but was never quite so enthusiastic about Kodachrome 64. If you want to see Kodachrome at it's best check this out. 4×5 Kodachromes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a late reply for this post, but the photos in the link are amazing, I can hardly believe that these were from the World War II era from the early 1940s. I'm shocked.
Click to expand...


Yes, pretty amazing. The link that Ashleykarl sent us to, the _Pavel Kosenko_ blog, is basically a direct lift of a bunch of WW II 4x5 Kodachrome images posted on the shorpy.com blog. I recognized each image from the Shorpy.com site, which published them several years ago. Shorpy.com is a great source of restored,optimized, fantastic historical photos spanning many years.

Shorpy.com has a BUNCH of old-timey Kodachrome images. Here's just a sampling of the large-format Kodachrome images they have assembled: Shorpy.com


----------



## Braineack

how i spent my 2018 Christmas:


----------



## webestang64

gryffinwings said:


> I know this is a late reply for this post, but the photos in the link are amazing, I can hardly believe that these were from the World War II era from the early 1940s. I'm shocked.



At the lab I work at we scan thousands of slides and miles of 8mm/16mm film. Every Kodachrome slide or film roll looks like it was processed yesterday and all the others are faded and monotone in color.


----------



## compur

I just found this.


----------



## Grandpa Ron

I used Kodachrome for prints, it was super. Then I bought a 127 format TLR. I loved those super slides and Ektachrome. I still have them on the shelf.


----------



## Original katomi

This is a piece of history, for me it was the fp4 b+w film. That I used to pull to 100 asa
With mem cards it won’t be the same, 
Oh I used to love shooting on ... insert brand name... mem card


----------



## Grandpa Ron

Katomi,

Your comment about memory cards reminds me that my grandfather probably though I would never amount to anything, because I never learned how to hitch up a team of draft horses.

My personal opinion of the greatest loss in modern times, is the elimination of manual transmissions in pick-up trucks.  Some thing just ain't right.


----------



## Scott Murphy

I miss that stuff. K25 was amazing film. The color saturation, especially the reds, was amazing!

I have K25 slides I shot 40 years ago and the colors are still as saturated as they were when I first took it.


----------

